# I finally did it...



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

After a few weeks of thinking it over my new RS is on it's way!!  (Thanks to Phil at R&A cycles :thumbsup: ) I went with a Red set up and after alot debating and researching I went with a compact crank with a 11-26 cassette. I hope I will be happy with it after riding a 53/39 with a 12-27. I just think it will make my life easier when I hit the mountains. I just wanted to share


----------



## Joe's RS (Oct 19, 2008)

*Yup, I think you will enjoy it...*

Mark,

Got my 08 RS with DA a couple of months ago.
I like riding this bike so much, I have a hard time
not riding it almost everyday!
Mine is a 56cm, fits me like a glove. I find its handling,
steering, much to my liking (of course)

Enjoy!!!

Joe


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I have about 75 miles on my new RS now and I'm very pleased with my new bike! I have a Cannondale Caad 8 with Force on it, but Red just blows it out of the water!! Shifting is soo much better, especially on the front. I'm happy with the compact crank so far too. But with a 90% chance of rain tomorrow and a 80% chance Saturday it looks like all I'll get to is look at my new RS.


----------



## DavisLee (Oct 23, 2008)

....please post a pic. I would love to see a RS with SRAM Red!!!


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

You'll love this bike. Really does a lot very well.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

*Pictures*










Pictures are too big. I'll get back....


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

*Another*


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

*Last one*


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

What bars are those???


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

edwin headwind said:


> What bars are those???


they look like FSA K-wing bars to me.


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Thom_y said:


> they look like FSA K-wing bars to me.


They are K-wings.


----------

